# Looking for RP partner



## Kirinko (Mar 27, 2020)

As title suggests, looking for a male furry partner, preferably someone filling. (A little muscle tone). I usually play a plant, pred, in addition to various other feral preds using a conventional style of soft vore. Nothing fancy, but well played out. If you're interested, hit me up.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 10, 2020)

not even sarcasm​


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Well, I'm open to it. Sure, why not?


----------



## Kirinko (Jun 5, 2020)

Bump


----------

